

Dirac 1.0 released (an advanced royalty-free video compression format from BBC) - nickb
http://diracvideo.org/node/18

======
wmf
A more accurate headline would be dirac-research codebase (which should only
be used by codec researchers, not users) 1.0 released.

The version that users should use (Schroedinger) hit 1.0 a while ago.

------
newt0311
How does this compression format compare against H.264 (ignoring licensing and
patent issues)?

~~~
ComputerGuru
_However, it promises significant savings in bandwidth and improvements in
quality over these codecs, by some claims even superior to those promised by
the latest generation of codecs such as H.264/MPEG-4 AVC or SMPTE's VC-1
(which is based on Microsoft's WMV 9)._

Taken from: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dirac_>(codec)

